# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Looking for Game: Trinity Continuum: Aberrant

## tonberrian

I picked up a bunch of Trinity Continuum stuff in the sale earlier this month, and i fell in love with Aberrant. Superheroes that actually change the world (for better _and_ worse). Anyone want to run this so I can try out my idea for a Mega Intellect nova that causes problems accidentally?

----------


## Kell_tamer

Oh man I remember playing 1e back in the day and loving it.   I recently grabbed 2e and would love to try it as well.   Got and idea for a neighborhood protector ala spiderman.  I'm not familiar enough to run but if we can get enough interested we might be able to get an SG.

----------


## Beans

I'm pretty interested, moreso if it ends up being run via Discord PBP as opposed to the forum. Not a lot of solid ideas yet character-wise.

----------


## Warlawk

Tagging the thread for interest as Aberrant has always been my absolute favorite superhuman system. I'm only familiar with 1E, but surely I could manage to track down a copy if a game is picked up for a different edition.

----------


## Obscurejones

Speedster interest.

----------

